# interim set-up



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

well the expo has gone off to a lovely new home so i was going to get out the gaggia baby till the new signora arrives but then dave(the legend that is coffee chap)said ill drop you off a machine on my way through to newcastle(from swindon)you can use,not taking no for an answer i accepted and after hours on the road he dropped me off this lovely vibiemme domobar,fantastic little machine and ill have lots of fun with it,sorry the coffee wasnt up to scratch but least the butties and cupcakes were ;-)

cheers dave,top man,top pal,oh and JD is off his rocker,loooool


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The Vibiemme Domobar is a fun machine.

I was a gnats whisker away from getting one some years back. A more than capable machine, you'll find the transition to a lever machine much more comfortable than the Gaggia Baby...


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Nice looking machine as well.. Gotta admit that Dave is a tip top bloke and always helps others


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

He has been known to be generous sometimes, don't forget bubba I know where yo live!


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Haha,my my mafia family are badder than yours,na na,looool


----------

